

Dial-up handshake explained - davidbarker
http://i.imgur.com/2sBgglM.png

======
davidbarker
Here's the original blog post, although the Dropbox image on there seems to be
low-res.

[http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured...](http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured.html)

